

Free housing in SF for talented hackers - harroworld

Hi all, I&#x27;m offering free housing for talented hackers in the bay area that would be interested in helping out &#x2F; getting involved with my project in exchange. A little about me: I&#x27;m a Thiel fellow - paid $100,000 by paypal founder &#x2F; first Facebook investor peter thiel to drop out of college (http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.thielfellowship.org&#x2F;).<p>Right now, we&#x27;re looking for hackers preferably with experience in some combination of the following:<p>javascript
nodejs
html
css
iOS
android
phonegap<p>We have a beautiful house in a great location and an awesome startup atmosphere.<p>We need to make sure that you have the right qualifications of course, but if you&#x27;re interested, please leave us with your email address and we&#x27;ll get back to you with more info.
======
malandrew
Define "helping out / getting involved", since that is obviously not the same
as "free". It's important to be clear on expectations up front so neither you
nor those who take you up on your offer feel taken advantage of.

Free is great, but it may require someone giving up on a decent housing
situation and then have to find an alternative situation if things don't work
out between them and you. When that happens, they are left trying to find a
new housing situation in a city notorious for low housing availability.

------
harroworld
Also along with your email, please leave some info about what projects you
have worked on / github, ect

------
astronomical
astronomicalforce[at]gmail.com

------
kisitu
vicmiclovich@gmail.com

~~~
kisitu
[http://github.com/miclovich](http://github.com/miclovich)

------
peachepe
mariodel@gmail.com

------
futuresense
tpbone@ucsc.edu

------
rjo
rjo.github.io

